# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Arduino +GPS

## Antonis_fbi

Καλησπέρα. Έχω σχεδόν ολοκλήρωσει ένα πρότζεκτ στο οποίο υπάρχει ενα arduino uno το οποίο δίνει κίνηση σε 3 σερβο μηχανισμούς. Θέλω να τοποθετήσω ένα GPS και μια πυξίδα έτσι ώστε αναλόγως με το σημείο που βρίσκεται να δίνει ανάλογες κινήσεις στα Σέρβο έτσι ώστε να κρατιέται στο σημείο αυτό. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι?

----------


## Ste7ios

Τι ακριβώς θες να κάνεις; Το GPS δεν έχει πάντα αρκετή ακρίβεια.

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Οι 3 σερβο μηχανισμοί κινούν γκάζι, ταχύτητα, τιμόνι σε μια εξωλέμβια.Κλειδωνοντας την τοποθεσία να κάνει κινήσεις έτσι ώστε το κύμα να μην το μετατοπιζει.Δ3ν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ακρίβεια.

----------


## brokalias

Μηπως ψαχνεις περισσοτερο κατι σε ελεγκτη PID;

https://www.teachmemicro.com/arduino...trol-tutorial/

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Ψάξε για Ardupilot και Arduboat

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Το ardupilot και το arduboat ελέγχει μόνο το τιμόνι και διορθώνει μόνο αυτό παίρνοντας δεδομένα από την πυξίδα για να πηγαίνει σε μια ευθεία.Το δικό μου θα ήθελα να επεξεργαζεται 3 μηχανισμούς έτσι ώστε να το κρατάει σε 1 σημείο συνδιαζοντας τους 3 μηχανισμούς.

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Η αλήθεια ειναι πως δεν έχω καταλάβει και πάρα πολύ το όλο άρθρο αλλά νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο θέλω.

----------


## Ste7ios

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αλλά αρκετά δύσκολο εγχείρημα το GPS anchoring... Έχεις μετατόπιση από τον άνεμο, τα ρεύματα, αδράνεια του σκάφους και τις όποιες ιδιαιτερότητες του για την πλοήγηση του.

Κεντρικός άξονας σε τέτοια συστήματα είναι η ασφάλεια, η ελαχιστοποίηση του ρίσκου. Πολλά μπορούνε να πάνε στραβά εν πλω...

Πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις τις παίζει με αυτά τα συστήματα ψάχνοντας εγχειρίδια έτοιμων λύσεων.

----------


## lepouras

Επίσης πιστεύω ότι με μια εξωλέμβιο το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να κάνει κύκλος το σκάφος γιατί εκτός από το εμπρός πίσω που είναι σχετικά ποιο εύκολο στην διόρθωση μια πλαϊνή μετατόπιση δεν διορθώνετε έτσι απλά. Τα πλοία και οι πλατφόρμες που εχουν τέτοια συστήματα έχουν προπέλες πηδάλια που περιστρεφονται 360 μοίρες και άλλα βοηθητικά. Ίσως βοηθούσε να έχεις τουλάχιστον δύο εξωλεμβιους πρύμη πλώρη ώστε να έχεις δυνατότητα από επιτόπου περιστροφή έως και παράλληλα πλαϊνή πλεύση.

----------


## pstratos

Κάποιες έτοιμες λύσεις αποτελούνται από μικό ηλεκτρικό μοτερ + προπελίτσα που *από την πλώρη* πάντα *τραβάει* το σκάφος κόντρα στον καιρο. Αν προσπαθήσεις να το κάνεις από πίσω, ακόμα και μόνος σου θα δεις οτι είναι τελείως ασταθές

----------

mikemtb (29-04-19)

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Τα σκάφη τα οποία έχουν πλαϊνές προπέλες για αυτόν τον λόγο ειναι μεγάλα.Επισης τα σκάφη που έχουν προπέλες μπροστά για να το κρατάνε στον καιρό, ε ουν πολύ μικρή υποδυναμη όντας ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ. Ο λόγος του εγχηρημστος είναι σε ήδη υπάρχων κινητήρα χωρίς να αναγκαστείς να αγοράσεις μοτέρ, εγκατάσταση +μπαταρίες οι οποίες σου δίνουν μόνο κάποιες ώρες χρήσης λόγω της κατανάλωσης.Θα χαιρόμουν να είχα επικοινωνία με κάποιον άνθρωπο που να του εξεθετα το σκεπτικό μου, μήπως το εξελίξουμε και το πράξουμε.

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.instructables.com/id/How...-Guided-Robot/


ορεξη για διαβασμα ή ψαχνεις ετοιμη λυση?

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Το πρώτο σκέλος,για χειροκίνητη λειτουργία, διαχειριζοντας τα με ποτενσιομετρα το έχω σχεδόν ολοκλήρωσει μετά από πολύ διάβασμα και δοκιμές.Απλά δυσκολεύομαι για το GPS lock

----------


## Ste7ios

Και bow thruster να έχεις δεν σου λύνει το πρόβλημα. Αυτό άλλωστε έχει περισσότερο νόημα στα λιμάνια... Μια γκαζιά όλο αριστερά ή όλο δεξιά και γυρνάς την πλώρη.

Σκέψου πως επηρεάζεται ένα σκάφος σαν το δικό σου. Πως διορθώνεις πορεία, τι πορεία πρέπει να έχεις π.χ. πάνω στον καιρό, τι μανούβρες πρέπει να κάνεις για να επιστρέφεις στο σημείο που έχεις ορίσει.

Επίσης αν πρέπει να το κρατάς στον καιρό πως θα ξέρει την κατεύθυνση του ανέμου;

Ένα βασικό στοιχείο που δεν ξέρουμε είναι για ποιον σκοπό θες κάτι τέτοιο; Για ψάρεμα;

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Ναι για ψάρεμα. Σε περίπτωση που είμαι στο σημείο 0(με την μούρη πάντα στον καιρό) και το αφήσω ελεύθερο, στρίβει 90°και το χτυπάει ο καιρός από τα πλάγια. Οπότε για να διορθώσω σε περίπτωση που δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο είναι να στρίψω να βάλω προσω και να δώσω ανάλογο γκάζι με τη  ν ταχύτητα απόκλισης από το σημείο. Οπότε ο προγραμματισμός θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί πάνω σ αυτά τα δεδομένα.

----------


## Ste7ios

Εδώ θέλει πολύ προσοχή με τις πετονιές καθώς μια έντονη γκαζιά μπορεί να τις φέρει στην προπέλα σου ή και εσένα στη θάλασσα...

Το πρώτο που πρέπει να κανείς είναι να ορίσεις τα όρια του συστήματος, π.χ. μέγιστη ταχύτητα, επιτάχυνση, πως θα γίνονται αλλαγές στην κατεύθυνση, κλπ.

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Εννοείται πως η πρόληψη η μέριμνα και η ασφάλεια είναι πάνω απ όλα. Αναφέρομαι στη βοηθητική μηχανή ή όποια δεν έχει τόσο δύναμη όσο η κυρία.

----------


## thanasisHP

Βρήκα έναν που έχει φτιάξει αυτό που θες στο youTube 

δες αυτά τα λινκ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD3UsoMAXLo&t=132s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgTtf4n24ME&t=549s

----------

Gaou (30-04-19)

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Ναι τα έχω δει τα βίντεο αυτά απλά τα συγκεκριμένα ειναι χειροκίνητα.Εγω θέλω εκτός από το χειροκίνητο να κάνω σποτ λοκ. Το συγκεκριμένο κάνει σποτ λοκ απλά το δεξιά αριστερά το περιστρεφει κουνώντας τον μικροελεχτη αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## tsimpidas

δεν είδες και τα δυο βίντεο οπως φαίνεται.

----------


## thanasisHP

> Βρήκα έναν που έχει φτιάξει αυτό που θες στο youTube 
> 
> δες αυτά τα λινκ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD3UsoMAXLo&t=132s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgTtf4n24ME&t=549s



δες και αυτο

----------


## selectronic

> ...*Θα χαιρόμουν να είχα επικοινωνία με κάποιον  άνθρωπο που να του εξεθετα το σκεπτικό μου, μήπως το εξελίξουμε και το  πράξουμε*...







> ..Το δικό μου θα ήθελα  να επεξεργαζεται 3 μηχανισμούς έτσι ώστε να το κρατάει σε 1 σημείο  συνδιαζοντας τους 3 μηχανισμούς...







> ...Οπότε ο προγραμματισμός θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί πάνω σ αυτά τα δεδομένα...







> ...Εγω θέλω εκτός από το χειροκίνητο να κάνω σποτ λοκ...



Άρα ξέρεις τι θες και ψάχνεις "κάποιον άνθρωπο" που θα κάνει την ιδέα σου πραγματικότητα.
Όταν λες "να πράξουμε", εσύ θα έχεις κάποιο ρόλο άλλο εκτός της χρηματοδότησης?
Ποιο είναι το budget που θα διαθέσεις για να την έρευνα και ανάπτυξη του πρωτότυπου?

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Τα έχω δει στο παρελθόν όπως και τώρα.

----------


## Antonis_fbi

Εγώ θα έχω το ρόλο της χρηματοδότησης και της εγκατάστασης. Το budget δεν το κρίνω εγώ αλλά ο άνθρωπος που μπορεί να το αναλάβει.Εγω το μόνο που μπορώ να κρίνω είναι αν μπορώ να το διαθέσω.

----------


## selectronic

Θα σου πρότεινα να έρθεις σε επαφή με την MARAC που έχει πείρα στον τομέα την θάλασσας και έχει σίγουρα την απαραίτητη τεχνογνωσία για να σου δώσει αυτό που ζητάς.

----------


## nkarama

Το έχει αναφέρει ήδη κάποιος εδώ. 
ardupilot και arduboat. Οι καλύτερες επιλογές σου για μια λύση σε γήινο/χομπύστικο επίπεδο κόστους.

δες εδώ μικρό τηεκατευθνόμενο σε loiter mode σε ισχυρό (για το μέγεθός του) ρεύμα...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=IBptvWRT_Tg

θα μπορούσες, αν δεν σε ενδιέφεραν οι πολλές λειτουργίες του ardupilot να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κομάτι του κώδικα για το loiter mode..
Μην βαράτε, ιδέες λέω...

----------


## pstratos

*Haswing Cayman B55 GPS*Την βρίσκεις γύρω στο 1000ευρο. Μήπως η έτοιμη λύση είναι φθηνότερη από το να ανακαλύψεις τον τροχό?

----------


## tsimpidas

> *Haswing Cayman B55 GPS*
> 
> Την βρίσκεις γύρω στο 1000ευρο. Μήπως η έτοιμη λύση είναι φθηνότερη από το να ανακαλύψεις τον τροχό?







> Ο λόγος του εγχηρημστος είναι σε ήδη υπάρχων κινητήρα χωρίς να αναγκαστείς να αγοράσεις μοτέρ, εγκατάσταση +μπαταρίες οι οποίες σου δίνουν μόνο κάποιες ώρες χρήσης λόγω της κατανάλωσης..



απο την θεωρία στην πράξη μερικές 100αδες ευρό δρόμος, αν δεν ξερει καποιος να φτιάξει κάτι.

----------

mikemtb (02-05-19)

----------

